# creatine and B-12 for drug test?



## yamahaman91 (Sep 25, 2008)

so vie got a drug test on the horizon (summer job searching) smoke a bowl a week ago, so i don't think i'm in to much trouble. i've heard of diluting your piss to get a negative result, and an article i read says vitamin B-12 will keep your piss yellow and the creatine levels are measured to make sure your not dilutiing it.

so I've got this creatine bodybuilding stuff from wally world and a multivitamin that says 133% daily value of B-12. if i start on creatine and double dose the vitamins a couple day before the test, will it be enough to pass.


----------



## vantheman169 (Sep 25, 2008)

yamahaman91 said:


> so vie got a drug test on the horizon (summer job searching) smoke a bowl a week ago, so i don't think i'm in to much trouble. i've heard of diluting your piss to get a negative result, and an article i read says vitamin B-12 will keep your piss yellow and the creatine levels are measured to make sure your not dilutiing it.
> 
> so I've got this creatine bodybuilding stuff from wally world and a multivitamin that says 133% daily value of B-12. if i start on creatine and double dose the vitamins a couple day before the test, will it be enough to pass.


alot of civillian jobs do test for dilution, my wife had a job that checked for a certain amount of Creatine to be in her system. And she had to sign a piece of paper saying she would not drink more than 8 Oz of water. We had some home THC tests that we bought off ebay, and she took one, the night before her drug test, she had not smoked for 7 days, and she failed that test. But after ddrinking more than a half gallon of water, and taking a creatine supplment (complex i think it was) and mixed that nasty stuff with water and some Crystal light to add some flavor. And she took some Viatimin B complex for color, and guess what she pissed about 4 times before going into the test, and 5 days later she was hired! It works bro, just though you would want to know. Also you can get THC tests on ebay for 10 Test strips for 12 bucks or so. Good Luck!! And she passed the DILUTION part of the test! I am still proud of myself for the research i did on that one! I have passed drug tests in my day and never had a dilution test to pass, but yay it works! lol


----------



## vantheman169 (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh and on top of that if you smoked only a week ago, depending on how much you smoked before that and how frequent, you can pass a piss test no problem now, my advice, is get the tests off of ebay and make sure they are up the the Federal Cut Off limit of 50 NG (nanograms) samsha i believe it is called. Good luck!


----------



## jro413 (Sep 26, 2008)

wat if they take hair samples!


----------



## vantheman169 (Sep 26, 2008)

then ur screwed get some shampoo i have heard it works. Dont know from expierience though. But most places dont do Hair tests cuz its expensive!


----------



## bradlyallen2 (Sep 26, 2008)

In urine whay is actually looked for is creatinine which is a byproduct of the metabolism of creatine. It is directly related to the efficacy with which your kidneys create urine. Unlike other minerals such as sodium and potassium which are found in urine in a manner that varies with that of your serum plasma (blood), normal kidneys produce a predictable amount of urine creatinine per a given volume of urine, thus thwarting any attempts at dilution. So to answer your question, no, taking excess creatine will not increase your urine creatinine levels so you can dilute the sample back to normal. It will likely end up stored in your muscles where it acts as an intermediate fuel source bridging anaerobic metabolism and the aerobic pathways.


----------



## bradlyallen2 (Sep 26, 2008)

As an aside if your drink lots of water and urinate lots of times prior to your test your sample will still have creatinine in the proper proportions but MAY not contain sufficient THC metabolites to produce a positive for marijuana


----------



## vantheman169 (Sep 27, 2008)

bradlyallen2 said:


> In urine whay is actually looked for is creatinine which is a byproduct of the metabolism of creatine. It is directly related to the efficacy with which your kidneys create urine. Unlike other minerals such as sodium and potassium which are found in urine in a manner that varies with that of your serum plasma (blood), normal kidneys produce a predictable amount of urine creatinine per a given volume of urine, thus thwarting any attempts at dilution. So to answer your question, no, taking excess creatine will not increase your urine creatinine levels so you can dilute the sample back to normal. It will likely end up stored in your muscles where it acts as an intermediate fuel source bridging anaerobic metabolism and the aerobic pathways.


Bro you sound like you know what your talking about but i know from FIRST hand expierience that my wife passed a DILUTION and THC test and pissed 4 or 5 times before taking the test! It said on the paper work that they test for 20 NG or somthing like that, anything below and she would have to retake the test. So believe what you may i know what has worked for us. So we will keep doing what we know works. Cheers!


----------



## droogz (Sep 27, 2008)

As a side note if you are going to drink the creatine powder mix it with whole milk instead of water. It tastes allot better. I used to take it when lifting weights at the gym.


----------



## zelfna90 (Sep 23, 2010)

dude i know this is two years old but whole milk induces fat to the body unless there working out i would go with the water


----------



## unshaved pubes (Sep 23, 2010)

zelfna90 said:


> dude i know this is two years old but whole milk induces fat to the body unless there working out i would go with the water


what are you a hippy?!?


----------



## zelfna90 (Sep 29, 2010)

I'd like to think so


----------



## dopeoligist (Sep 30, 2010)

The best thing you can use to pass a drug screen is buy these water purification tablets from wal-mart. They are called potable aqua. You dissolve a tablet in a bottle of water. Drink the the whole bottle, then follow it up with another bottle. then in your 3rd bottle use another tablet...you dont have to keep using tablets every other bottle, but some people rather it that way...anyways after taking the tablet pee at least 2 times prior to the test.


----------



## Florida homeGrown (Jul 20, 2015)

bradlyallen2 said:


> In urine whay is actually looked for is creatinine which is a byproduct of the metabolism of creatine. It is directly related to the efficacy with which your kidneys create urine. Unlike other minerals such as sodium and potassium which are found in urine in a manner that varies with that of your serum plasma (blood), normal kidneys produce a predictable amount of urine creatinine per a given volume of urine, thus thwarting any attempts at dilution. So to answer your question, no, taking excess creatine will not increase your urine creatinine levels so you can dilute the sample back to normal. It will likely end up stored in your muscles where it acts as an intermediate fuel source bridging anaerobic metabolism and the aerobic pathways.


Sorry you are WRONG yes it will work and the beginning if your post is true.however any excess creatine is excreted,actually a large amount of what you take in the supplement, that's why creatine supplementation doesnt work on everyone.and the OP has the right Idea.the way the lab detects dilution is by measuring your creatinine levels.if you are below said level you are considered diluted because of above statement,creatinine is normally released in relation to processed urine.hoWever when you supplement the creatine your creatinine levels increase there by masking your dilution.there is creatinine lower level but no ceiling, as long as your above that your good.LOOK at ingredients to all the detox drinks.it's creatine and b vitamins for color.so you know the reason I know this I'm registered medical assistant,my specialty is urology.I run at least 45 ua a day in clinic.and when I was doing my clinicals for certification,I worked in a phlebotomy lab which also contacted for urine drug testing.


----------



## Seed01 (Jul 21, 2015)

Florida homeGrown said:


> Sorry you are WRONG yes it will work and the beginning if your post is true.however any excess creatine is excreted,actually a large amount of what you take in the supplement, that's why creatine supplementation doesnt work on everyone.and the OP has the right Idea.the way the lab detects dilution is by measuring your creatinine levels.if you are below said level you are considered diluted because of above statement,creatinine is normally released in relation to processed urine.hoWever when you supplement the creatine your creatinine levels increase there by masking your dilution.there is creatinine lower level but no ceiling, as long as your above that your good.LOOK at ingredients to all the detox drinks.it's creatine and b vitamins for color.so you know the reason I know this I'm registered medical assistant,my specialty is urology.I run at least 45 ua a day in clinic.and when I was doing my clinicals for certification,I worked in a phlebotomy lab which also contacted for urine drug testing.


Hey @Florida homeGrown,

I am sorry to bother you but I would like to get your advice as you are a professional within the lab industry. The thing is I got a job few days ago but there is a drug test in 2 days to confirm that I can be entitle for the job. However, I did not know that I would have to do one and I smoked last weekend.. What would be your advice to get a result almost negative for the test? I would welcome your help.


----------



## Florida homeGrown (Jul 21, 2015)

Ok g


Seed01 said:


> Hey @Florida homeGrown,
> 
> I am sorry to bother you but I would like to get your advice as you are a professional within the lab industry. The thing is I got a job few days ago but there is a drug test in 2 days to confirm that I can be entitle for the job. However, I did not know that I would have to do one and I smoked last weekend.. What would be your advice to get a result almost negative for the test? I would welcome your help.


Ok glad I saw this today then as to be able to help.believe it or not I was actually tested today( Tuesday,11am) with last night as notice.and I took xannax on Sunday am.kinda same deal as u.I'm still very confident as to passing.but that's why I was searching around the info again anyways,had to put my money where my mouth is.Ok so 2 days,first don't take any drugs,but give me background,what kind of test,do u have to go to lab for test like quest or labcorp?if so did they give u a lab requisition form,basically a paper to take to lab?if so what exactly does it say,what's checked?


----------



## Seed01 (Jul 21, 2015)

Thank you for your response!!
Well I have no more information than you.. They did not give me anything. I will have to go to the office and then we will go to the point to do it. The last time I smoked was Sunday, however it was not so huge. I just know that I will have a drug test. So since yesterday I started to drink cranberry and pomegranate juice in huge quantity with water as well, vitamine B, zinc.. and I changed my diet into a fiber diet with loads of vegetables. I try to avoid fat food and I ran yesterday and today as well!
I do hope it will be just a urine test as I do not have more information, so will see how it goes.
However I don't know what I have to do on the day of the drug test? Perhaps too much water will do a test diluted resulting to a fail. 
What do you think?


----------



## Florida homeGrown (Jul 21, 2015)

Ok the water that u drink right now is not going to help your test Sunday unfortunately.excessive water only dilutes your sample for an hour or 2 after u drink it.and the reason people think cranberry helps is because years back doctors would tell patient's to drink cranberry juice to ease pain from urinary infections and bladder inflammation.it helps ease pain of I.c. which is intersistitis which inflames the bladder very bad in woman.however they no longer recommend it,they recommend cranberry pills which have larger amount of concentration.anyways the water and fruit won't help yet.now you may have a good chance so be prepared for it all.first thing you may get lucky and not be observed.so get urself some tight compression shorts.the kind that is like boxer shorts that have a pocket that holds a cup athletic support to protect ur balls.get some clean urine the day before .or same day.put it in a condom, wash out condom first.fill it for about 2 ounces 60ml to be safe.if day before put in bottle in fridge or it'll grow bacteria and stink.if fridge leave out day of give bout 30 sec in microwave before condom.make sure the support is tight.this allows you to put the condom right against your body and keep warm as body temp.also clip a safety pin in there so if u are not observed they will make you wash hands and empty pockets.they will tell u fill cup n do not flush toilet.they will stand outside of door.you can take condom out poke with pin our in cup.it will be right temp and clean.put condom back in underwear after rest in toilet.boom your good.be prepared for this even if you flush because it's guaranteed clean urine.when I was tested at labcorp and assist for a job that never went in with me.be prepared for this!now if they do saliva test you should be good.it ONLY hours back a couple days.it tests for recent use.if it will be a few days til test and you don't smoke every day you should be ok.also if it's saliva and they don't watch you(your supposed to hold it for three to 5 mins), try n hold in middle of mouth not on tongue or cheek.now if worst case they give you a urine test and observe you(most time they don't for employment) then you need to be flushed but loaded with creatine so they don't know its flushed aka diluted.(I'm gonna post this so far so it don't erase on my phone.)


----------



## Florida homeGrown (Jul 21, 2015)

Now to be prepared for the test incase you have to use your own urine.asap like tonite,get some creatine.creatine blend,creatine monohydrate or micronized creatine.it's in pharmacy section by diet aid and protein powders.powder and powder mixes are much cheaper than the pills.start immediately taking the recommended dose and double it to be safe.take when you get it, and before you go to sleep.take double dose at least each day before test to flood your system with excess creatine.your body processes this into creatinine which is used as a level to judge if you Jane diluted your urine to las test.if you have large amount of this they will not notice that the test of urine urine is diluted.I'll try n post a study that proves this.anyways.while you are losing with creatine these days before you do not have to drink a ton of water yet there is no reason.only what's needed to drink creatine.the day of wake up early and get your first urine don't in your toilet.that is the most concentrated of the day, never give that one.take your last big dose of creatine about 2 hours before test.try and urinate as many times as you can before you go for test.I went 6 times before I signed in today.after your first Dodd that day go with like 16.oz of water at first than try and take 8 oz every 15 mins.for the first hour or so you still will not be urinating much.when you start to get ready you will be going every ten to fifteen minutes.if you have not reached this point do all you can to postpone test.say you have to poop if u have to to get off extra urine.you will know when it is going cuz it is GOING! I made point to go 6 times before I have sample.when you do go if observed when you start urinating start first bit of flow in toilet, and then start catching in cup.do not give beginning of stream in cup it has most metabolites.if unobserved give sample in the condom, the clean stuff! Ask how much they need of observed and try and give just a little more than you have to.less to test less chance to fail.now if you are loaded on creatine and have been urinating ALOT first you should be good.now you were worried about it showing diluted, if you have the creatine it won't however, it's better if it looked a bit diluted than confirmed dirty.but again if you Jane the creatine you are good.drink it work every drink the day of, all water I drank was creatine mix.Wal-Mart had a kind that is mixed in acoolaid.also I'd you have multi vitamin take that day of test double dose to help color yellow.hope this helps you and anyone else.this all information needs to be in one place so you Mr and everyone else facing a test does not have to drive themselves crazy getting bad information and all these people saying nothing works out your going to fail, dumb stuff like then don't do drugs.if they don't agree with this stuff then don't read it and don't comment.I believe that marijuana itself is a natural substance that has immense medicinal value and not only needs to be studied for its benefits but be decriminalized in all us states.hope this helps and good luck! You have to be dedicated to pass this after the first couple cups and having to urinate so many times you may be tempted to abandon plan.you will regret it! Stay strong.


----------



## Seed01 (Jul 22, 2015)

Ok thank you so much for the good tips!!
I will up for the creatine and keep going with my diet, so we will see!! 
However if I have well understood using the creatine would be useful to hide urine diluted. 
But what happens if they find that I used loads of creatine? Would it be considerate as a fail test or positive test? 

By the way I go to the gym since years so...


----------



## anzohaze (Jul 22, 2015)

vantheman169 said:


> then ur screwed get some shampoo i have heard it works. Dont know from expierience though. But most places dont do Hair tests cuz its expensive!


It also take a week for results. Omni cleanse for hair shamppo


----------



## Florida homeGrown (Jul 22, 2015)

Good question but no,they only only test for a minimum level I think it's 20mg/dl anyways everyone produces different amounts of creatinine depending on metabolism and kidney function along with diet.but no one should ever be that low.federal drug test standards say anything below 20mg/dl is diluted.but they have no upper level they test for.if it's over your good under something is funny.As to the level being super high anyways you have to keep in consideration you are diluting all your urine so it's not a large creatinine coming out because that will be diluted too.but as for chancing coming up dilute its better than chancing dirty.don't forget the odds are they will not be in the bathroom.pre employment is almost always unobserved.it's probation,criminal,worker compensation claims that they make sure to watch.still dilute but be ready with clean urine.you will feel dumb if you go thru all this water and have a chance of failing and they end up not going in with you.and no even if it came back as diluted it may be invalid but cannot be positive if nothing is found


----------



## Florida homeGrown (Jul 22, 2015)

And don't worry about hair, it is A VERY expensive test.it also shows no more recent than 2weeks, they consider that the time it takes to grow length of hair that is testable.and goes back more than 6 months.I really would put no faith in a shampoo.that cannot penetrate into the hair to kill traces.if so it would trash your hair and it 
Would be falling out.that is tested by straight up microscopy
And histology,study of tissues.you are not fooling that unless you shave your head.but it cost about 100x 
What urine test will.don't worry unless you are applying to work with president or making well over 150,000 year and a job with high liability for human safety.


----------



## Florida homeGrown (Jul 23, 2015)

Seed01 said:


> Ok thank you so much for the good tips!!
> I will up for the creatine and keep going with my diet, so we will see!!
> However if I have well understood using the creatine would be useful to hide urine diluted.
> But what happens if they find that I used loads of creatine? Would it be considerate as a fail test or positive test?
> ...


###UPDATE #C  Just an update I found out today that I did in fact pass my test.this test was observed and I put my money where my mouth was.All though I know this is the best chance there is to pass the test, there never it's a guarantee, and I couldn't help but be nervous.But I'm so against bullshit advice, especially when it can compromise someone's freedom when for legal reason.I wish I could post this info on the top of the hit list for how to pass.so many people don't need to go through so much worry and dangerous stupid advice like drink bleach or vinegar.good luck everyone!


----------



## Newcomer8101 (Jun 21, 2016)

Florida homeGrown said:


> Ok the water that u drink right now is not going to help your test Sunday unfortunately.excessive water only dilutes your sample for an hour or 2 after u drink it.and the reason people think cranberry helps is because years back doctors would tell patient's to drink cranberry juice to ease pain from urinary infections and bladder inflammation.it helps ease pain of I.c. which is intersistitis which inflames the bladder very bad in woman.however they no longer recommend it,they recommend cranberry pills which have larger amount of concentration.anyways the water and fruit won't help yet.now you may have a good chance so be prepared for it all.first thing you may get lucky and not be observed.so get urself some tight compression shorts.the kind that is like boxer shorts that have a pocket that holds a cup athletic support to protect ur balls.get some clean urine the day before .or same day.put it in a condom, wash out condom first.fill it for about 2 ounces 60ml to be safe.if day before put in bottle in fridge or it'll grow bacteria and stink.if fridge leave out day of give bout 30 sec in microwave before condom.make sure the support is tight.this allows you to put the condom right against your body and keep warm as body temp.also clip a safety pin in there so if u are not observed they will make you wash hands and empty pockets.they will tell u fill cup n do not flush toilet.they will stand outside of door.you can take condom out poke with pin our in cup.it will be right temp and clean.put condom back in underwear after rest in toilet.boom your good.be prepared for this even if you flush because it's guaranteed clean urine.when I was tested at labcorp and assist for a job that never went in with me.be prepared for this!now if they do saliva test you should be good.it ONLY hours back a couple days.it tests for recent use.if it will be a few days til test and you don't smoke every day you should be ok.also if it's saliva and they don't watch you(your supposed to hold it for three to 5 mins), try n hold in middle of mouth not on tongue or cheek.now if worst case they give you a urine test and observe you(most time they don't for employment) then you need to be flushed but loaded with creatine so they don't know its flushed aka diluted.(I'm gonna post this so far so it don't erase on my phone.)


----------



## Newcomer8101 (Jun 21, 2016)

Florida homeGrown said:


> ###UPDATE #C  Just an update I found out today that I did in fact pass my test.this test was observed and I put my money where my mouth was.All though I know this is the best chance there is to pass the test, there never it's a guarantee, and I couldn't help but be nervous.But I'm so against bullshit advice, especially when it can compromise someone's freedom when for legal reason.I wish I could post this info on the top of the hit list for how to pass.so many people don't need to go through so much worry and dangerous stupid advice like drink bleach or vinegar.good luck everyone!


I have a urine test coming up very soon. I have failed the previous home test I took & would like to know a specific name of product to buy. I don't know anything about the powder or pills. Checked target & couldn't find it there. What do you recommend doing?


----------



## Florida homeGrown (Jun 22, 2016)

Wal-Mart for sure has it and any gnc or vitamin store. It's called creatine monohydrate and is either a drink mix powder or also comes in tablets.it's always in the pharmacy area by the whey protein and fat pills.any brand is fine,powder is much cheaper,or larger amount than tablets but same thing.just read back in this post on how to take it.


----------



## b4ds33d (Jul 2, 2016)

vantheman169 said:


> alot of civillian jobs do test for dilution, my wife had a job that checked for a certain amount of Creatine to be in her system.


creatine and creatnine are NOT the same thing. creatine is a precursor element of adenosine triphosphate(ATP) and creatnine is a renal waste product. funny thing- the only guaranteed way to increase the creatnine levels in urine is dehydration. the "dilution" test you are referring to tests either for the creatnine levels or the specific gravity of the specimen.


----------



## Florida homeGrown (Jul 3, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> creatine and creatnine are NOT the same thing. creatine is a precursor element of adenosine triphosphate(ATP) and creatnine is a renal waste product. funny thing- the only guaranteed way to increase the creatnine levels in urine is dehydration. the "dilution" test you are referring to tests either for the creatnine levels or the specific gravity of the specimen.


You are right but creatinine is a waste product of creatine,which and is created as by product of atp production which is what fuels muscle movement,no creatine,no atp,no atp, no muscle movement,no muscle movement no blood creatinine,then no urine creatinine(after kidneys function) .so no not the same but creatinine is created after processing creatine.I'm a Registered M.A. and my specialty is urology.that's the reason I'm so knowledgeable in this subject.there is so much B.S. info on drug tests out there,people drinking vinegar and other crazy things out of desperation.that's why it's so important for people to understand the only way to pass a lab test is thru urine dilution,however if the dilution is caught due to creatinine levels below federal mandate levels of 50ml/dcl I think off top of my head,(exact amount is in my previous post)and only way to mask dilution is by overloading water with creatine to increase urine creatinine (creatine is main ingredient in flush and detox drinks) all extra creatine not used by body is excreted by urine.


----------



## b4ds33d (Jul 3, 2016)

what the hell is an MA?


----------



## Florida homeGrown (Jul 3, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> what the hell is an MA?


Ok since you're obviously a fucking retard Google it.I'm trying to help people here with real information,go troll somewhere else and stop contributing to all the stupid useless information that keeps people from finding what they need to give them the best chance of passing a drug test.fucking Lame.


----------



## b4ds33d (Jul 3, 2016)

Florida homeGrown said:


> Ok since you're obviously a fucking retard Google it.I'm trying to help people here with real information,go troll somewhere else and stop contributing to all the stupid useless information that keeps people from finding what they need to give them the best chance of passing a drug test.fucking Lame.


a guy without lab training, a degree of any sort, and no science training passing himself off as an expert on lab results. that's fucking so money. good one kid.


----------



## Florida homeGrown (Jul 3, 2016)

And you don't even know what and ma is? You're a idiot.just not know that kills any credit u thought you had.quick lesson M.A. medical assistant,P.A physician assistant. Heard of that one? Another letter with A. In it. No kid here,A.s. degree before I could even apply to the medical institute.and 6 months full time in clinic without pay before certification.Any urological visit begins with a urinalysis and microscopic examination.My job entails diagnosing and treating cancer patients,I actually make a difference in the world,doubt you can say the same.so years of experience in clinic not behind a computer stealing pictures from Facebook of your imaginary girlfriend.you're obviously a loser to try interfering with others learning,which you obviously did in high school if you made it that far.Be mature for once and troll somewhere else.


----------



## b4ds33d (Jul 28, 2016)

I know what an ma is, just never thought I'd get such a laugh out of one confessing to be an authority on anything besides writing down what an actual medical professional tells them to or setting up a mayo stand for an actual medical professional to perform a procedure. 

Sorry man, but when you have the job with the "a" behind your certification, you aren't the one callin the shots nor are you the one that's relied upon for being the knowledge base. I have a job where I have a bunch of people with the "a" that do the menial shit I don't have time to. But, if it works for you, keep on keepin on brother. I had one of those "a" jobs a year or two, and they are great for those on the way up. 

And you are right, I'm sure a ma makes more of a difference than a flight RN/ER RN/paramedic. Namasté


----------



## Florida homeGrown (Jul 29, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> I know what an ma is, just never thought I'd get such a laugh out of one confessing to be an authority on anything besides writing down what an actual medical professional tells them to or setting up a mayo stand for an actual medical professional to perform a procedure.
> 
> Sorry man, but when you have the job with the "a" behind your certification, you aren't the one callin the shots nor are you the one that's relied upon for being the knowledge base. I have a job where I have a bunch of people with the "a" that do the menial shit I don't have time to. But, if it works for you, keep on keepin on brother. I had one of those "a" jobs a year or two, and they are great for those on the way up.
> 
> And you are right, I'm sure a ma makes more of a difference than a flight RN/ER RN/paramedic. Namasté


Your a douche bag,straight up bitch,taking an important thread and and being more interested in the man writing it.get off my fucking nuts.when I got my A.S. (do u know what that one means) I got my EMT and getting my internship was the most boring months of my life,sitting in a fucking truck 90% of the time.if ANYTHING actually happens I Did Bls ("Basic" life support 99% of calls) so I was pretty bored being a glorified taxi driver.taking people to the hospital where Dr give the orders and nurses do everything.unless Dr is a surgeon nurses do all the work.which is why I stopped being a taxi driver you are so proud to be,which probably is lie anyways,but hey whatever.and emt do great important work in supporting patients until they get TREATMENT from me.the A you are thinking of is CNA which is about 2 week class compared to my years.My duties are same as an LPN (which actually I am according to my state licensing,but being hired as M.A. position I do more duties) which if you are rn you would have been first unless you did nothing but school straight through in which you have no actual experience,only book studying.and a cna ass wiper would have more skills,so get this u lame,just because I burnt your troll ass on the comments about atp you want to question my knowledge.when I worked in lab while going to school I was a "lab tech".while doing my hours for emt I did Mobile phlebotomy.so at that time obviously phlebotomist,using same school credits for emt I challenged the lpn and was licensed.and am a few months away from becoming a RN.I've worked for years now in urology department at USF in central Florida.one of the best in the country.so even if you take all my clinical experience out of the equation,I have almost the same certifications as u,(if you are telling the truth)besides lab tech but that's nothing special.which brings back to the point,I'm giving true factual advice on passing a drug test.the ONLY was to pass a drug test is to have no drugs or metabolites in your urine sample.if you are dirty the only way to accomplish that is thru dilution.and the only chance you have of masking the dilution is by being above the cutoff for creatinine (specific gravity is other obstacle but usually not problem as long as nothing is added to sample etc.bleach.) and increase in urinary creatinine can be achieved by large amount of creatine supplement.This is the main ingredient in all the money back guarantee detox drinks sold at convenient stores for $25 that contains $3 worth of creatine and vitamin B for color.so go troll somewhere else,you have embarrassed yourself enough on this thread already.have some class and just got away.NOTHING you have said has contributed to this subject.only showing that no good thread can last long without some loser jumping in and throwing shit in the way.troll somewhere else please!!


----------



## b4ds33d (Jul 29, 2016)

Florida homeGrown said:


> Your a douche bag,straight up bitch,taking an important thread and and being more interested in the man writing it.get off my fucking nuts.when I got my A.S. (do u know what that one means) I got my EMT and getting my internship was the most boring months of my life,sitting in a fucking truck 90% of the time.if ANYTHING actually happens I Did Bls ("Basic" life support 99% of calls) so I was pretty bored being a glorified taxi driver.taking people to the hospital where Dr give the orders and nurses do everything.unless Dr is a surgeon nurses do all the work.which is why I stopped being a taxi driver you are so proud to be,which probably is lie anyways,but hey whatever.and emt do great important work in supporting patients until they get TREATMENT from me.the A you are thinking of is CNA which is about 2 week class compared to my years.My duties are same as an LPN (which actually I am according to my state licensing,but being hired as M.A. position I do more duties) which if you are rn you would have been first unless you did nothing but school straight through in which you have no actual experience,only book studying.and a cna ass wiper would have more skills,so get this u lame,just because I burnt your troll ass on the comments about atp you want to question my knowledge.when I worked in lab while going to school I was a "lab tech".while doing my hours for emt I did Mobile phlebotomy.so at that time obviously phlebotomist,using same school credits for emt I challenged the lpn and was licensed.and am a few months away from becoming a RN.I've worked for years now in urology department at USF in central Florida.one of the best in the country.so even if you take all my clinical experience out of the equation,I have almost the same certifications as u,(if you are telling the truth)besides lab tech but that's nothing special.which brings back to the point,I'm giving true factual advice on passing a drug test.the ONLY was to pass a drug test is to have no drugs or metabolites in your urine sample.if you are dirty the only way to accomplish that is thru dilution.and the only chance you have of masking the dilution is by being above the cutoff for creatinine (specific gravity is other obstacle but usually not problem as long as nothing is added to sample etc.bleach.) and increase in urinary creatinine can be achieved by large amount of creatine supplement.This is the main ingredient in all the money back guarantee detox drinks sold at convenient stores for $25 that contains $3 worth of creatine and vitamin B for color.so go troll somewhere else,you have embarrassed yourself enough on this thread already.have some class and just got away.NOTHING you have said has contributed to this subject.only showing that no good thread can last long without some loser jumping in and throwing shit in the way.troll somewhere else please!!


i know someone has no clue when they say "the dr gives orders and the nurses just do what they say" as an ER RN, 95% of the shit that happens in critical care, which is all i've done, is done before the dr ever sees the patient or before they write the orders. most of the time, i was the one putting the orders in after i did the work.

i have no experience as a EMT-B, i went straight through and was a EMT-P. and they aren't taxi drivers. were you ever ACLS/PALS certified? if not, you were never of consequence as anything but a driver.

your certifications can't touch mine pal. name your certs as related to patient care and i'll do the same. all you "i'm pretty much a nurse" people are fucking hilarious in your delusions. WHEN you are a RN, when you've worked a couple level1s, when you get your flight certification, when you become an instructor in all the trauma certs/ACLS/PALS/ABLS/AHLS and work a teaching hospital and get back at me dog.


----------



## Florida homeGrown (Jul 29, 2016)

TROLL ALERT TROLL ALERT!!! Your obviously a loser that got all his shit done in the military,right??? bet you ain't flown in anything besides your Prius since you got out right? Bingo fucking loser probably went to military cuz u were homeless,obviously had no life or parents kicked u out finally.But hey guess u like having someone tell u when to eat sleep,shit,yes sergeant! And live surrounded by men by choice! Just because someone signed up a week before you u do what they say.real go getter there!lmao. So even if you were a doctor you would still be A loser.and if u read I said nurses do 90 percent of work,Dr just sign shit unless they are surgeons.so thanks for messing up a good drug test thread you fucking loser get off my nuts pussy!!! U still have NOTHING to contribute for this thread.Just from the people thanking me for helping them pass their tests I get targeted by a fucking douche.go clean your glasses urkel,lmao


----------



## b4ds33d (Jul 29, 2016)

Florida homeGrown said:


> TROLL ALERT TROLL ALERT!!! Your obviously a loser that got all his shit done in the military,right??? bet you ain't flown in anything besides your Prius since you got out right? Bingo fucking loser probably went to military cuz u were homeless,obviously had no life or parents kicked u out finally.But hey guess u like having someone tell u when to eat sleep,shit,yes sergeant! And live surrounded by men by choice! Just because someone signed up a week before you u do what they say.real go getter there!lmao. So even if you were a doctor you would still be A loser.and if u read I said nurses do 90 percent of work,Dr just sign shit unless they are surgeons.so thanks for messing up a good drug test thread you fucking loser get off my nuts pussy!!! U still have NOTHING to contribute for this thread.Just from the people thanking me for helping them pass their tests I get targeted by a fucking douche.go clean your glasses urkel,lmao


lol funny little kid. the names add just that right touch of "i don't know shit and just got shown the fuck up." now off with you to bed, you have a long hard day of setting up mayo stands and answering phones. oh that's right, you don't work on sundays.

so what's your deal? you say such nice things about the military, you couldn't make it through bootcamp? or you couldn't make it through meps to bootcamp? because someone spewing so much ignorance of what it's like to be in the military without actually having been in...it's pretty telling. 

no, i did most of my training at a university after i got out. i got my emt-p while i was in. and i was in the navy, we didn't have sergeants. flew on plenty of helos as a sar swimmer, mostly on sh-60s, and when i was a flight RN it was mostly bells, last one was a 407. 

on top of being ignorant, you are also a homophobe. nice. i mean why else would you say i like being around all men. that is unless you are a homophobe. or maybe you are a self loathing gay dude. you should really work on your communication, it's pretty poor and your homophobia will bite you in the ass some day. until then, good luck mon amie.


----------



## Greyscale001 (Mar 8, 2017)

Everything *FloridahomeGrown* has said here to be true. 


TLDR: just do what he says. I loaded up on creatine for ~90 hours before the test (~6 rounded tsp's per day). I ate 6 tums (read elsewhere that this helps increase the liquids gravity..?) 1.5 hours before the test. Was taking b-complex for 1 week before the test daily - and took one 1.5 hours before the test. Took ~ 3 rounded tsp's of creatine with gatorade throughout each morning drink the day of the test and 1 of those was with the sample I gave them. *Passed the test 4 days after smoking with a prior 31 days of abstinence.*

Here's my story and stupid I am:

Smoked for ~5 years daily + 1 year prior, but smoked weekly. 150lbs 5' 8" and could lose a bit of weight.. I have a bit of a gut and don't hit the gym, ever - so there's some fat on me. I needed to pass within ~50 days tops, but aimed for 30 - was very nervous for a while... The first 2 weeks I could not dilute to pass to save my life; however, weeks 1 - 3 I did not test a lot, maybe 3 times per week max.

*Week 1 (day 1 - 7):* started running 1.5 miles/day - which did not last long. First day did 1.5 miles in 22 minutes, 2nd, and 3rd days did 1.5 miles in ~18 - 19 minutes to sweat. Went for a few difficult hikes that week and the following week. Drank a shit load of water + cranberry juice (concentrate/no sugar, etc) , but I doubt this really did anything but to allow my body to flush metabolites out of my system after I've burned some fat. Really, I don't think drinking a ton of fluids does anything at all to help you unless you've just sweated a lot...

*Week 2 (day 8 - 14):* Got lazy here, but did some hiking and ran 2 times (max) that week at 1.5 miles in ~18 minutes. Kept drinking a shit ton of water + cranberry juice for some reason.

*Week 3 (day 14 - 21): *
14 - 16. Worked out maybe 3 times early in the week. Kept drinking a ton of water + cranberry. Tested early in the week with flushed fluids, which was essentially water, and could not pass the 50ng/ml test.

16 - 21. Stopped working out and figured water + cranberry juice flush was useless and just stopped caring. *No end was in sight, but I was not trying to dilute.. I wanted to pass without having to worry about it.*

*Week 3 (22 - 2:*
23. Holy shit I can pass the 50ng/ml while being slightly hydrated, but I was not sure if this was true for non-diluted pee.

25. *Passed the first piss of the day! Finally got some relief. *I wasn't sure what test I was getting - the 50ng/ml or the 15ng/ml, so this is when my next round of nervousness kicked in.. picked up 20ng/ml strips.

28. Was able to dilute and pass the 20ng/ml test.

*Week 4(29 - 35): *
Day 30: Set up the test and found out it was the standard 5 panel @ 50ng/ml - not worried about it given I was able to pass the 50ng/ml with first pee of the day ~5 days prior.

*Day 31:* *Day of test: *took my standard b-complex, pissed out the first pee of the day and drank 1 full glass of water. 1.5 hours later, peed - I think this took longer since my body was replenishing water. Immediately drank 2 full glasses of water ~22 - 24oz after peeing. Had to pee ~45 minutes later and drove over for the test. 1 hour later I leave the facility, excited that I can smoke again after 31 days!

*What you shouldn't do immediately after the test*: smoke a bowl. Yep... I smoked ~4 bowls that day.

*Day 32:*
Smoked a tiny bit around 2PM and 1 hour later I get a call - I need to go back to take the test because it was too diluted... SHIT! SHIT FUCK, SHIT! OH GOD NO! (I think this is necessary here). They said I had until Monday (day 35 to retake the test) - that was the good news at least! The weekend saved my ass... *also bought more test strips with 1 day shipping (worth it in the end)*

Continued to freak out. Called someone up and had their pee on hold just in case. Came up with a game plan: work out a lot, like a shit ton for 2 days, dilute, and figure out HOW to dilute properly (thanks to this post). I went for a difficult 1.5 mile hike with plenty of hills and I tried to jog most of the way to sweat. Got home and did 1.5 miles on the treadmill in ~18 minutes. Right after the treadmill, I turned on the shower and turned my bathroom into a sauna.. sat in that for 15 - 20 minutes until it was unbearable. Later that night I realized I had 1 50ng/ml strip left and tested after drinking ~24oz of water over the course of 1.5 hours.. was able to dilute!

*Day 33:* Still freaking out, but went for another hike - this time, 4.2 miles difficult hike. Sweated a lot. At this point my legs were killing me and I did not do anymore running. At 12PM I bought creatine powder from a local fitness store and took 4 rounded tsp's that day... one with each meal and one before bed.

*Day 34 (Sunday):* Still freaking out, but knew I could dilute and at least get another negative dilute result which would give me yet another chance to take the test and another shot at getting it out of my system later on. Drank ~6 rounded tps's that day and drank a decent amount of water - probably didn't help other than keeping me hydrated to help my liver filter the creatine powder (or something, idk I'm not a doctor).

*Day 35:* I get the paperwork - the system says I have until Day 37 to take the test! Interesting... I confirm that day 37 is okay, but I've already figured I would need to dilute on day 37 anyway... so I schedule for day 36. This gave me ~30 more hours to load up on creatine and B vitamins! Drank ~7 rounded tps's that day.

*Day 36:* *Test #2* woke up and peed - did not test it. Drank 12oz gatorade with 1 rounded tsp of creatine and the b-complex vitamin to replenish my system. Once I was able to fully pee the 12oz out, I drank an additional 12oz of water with creatine to get things flowing regularly. ~45 minutes later I had to pee and I tested mid-stream - test strip was a bit wonky but I could tell it was negative (half line straight across)... still kind of nervous. Immediately drank ~16oz of gatorade with 1 rounded tsp creatine. Also chewed up ~6 tums.

Waited another ~40 minutes before needing to pee pretty badly.. I wanted to test with the initial piss - if this was negative, then the rest is negative and I can drive over to take the test. *Negative result!* good, so I drove over and took the test. Within 15 minutes I left the facility. So 1 hour after drinking 16oz of gatorade with creatine, I had given my sample.

*Day 37: CLEAR! DONE! *Seriously, I was so happy when it was over. Also so happy that I was given an extra day to load up on creatine in hopes that I don't come up diluted.

Hope this helps someone in the future and learns from my mistakes!


----------



## xKatieebby (Jun 15, 2021)

creatine and B-12 for drug test?


so vie got a drug test on the horizon (summer job searching) smoke a bowl a week ago, so i don't think i'm in to much trouble. i've heard of diluting your piss to get a negative result, and an article i read says vitamin B-12 will keep your piss yellow and the creatine levels are measured to...



www.rollitup.org





The url I posted is the link I first found when coming across this idea. I am absolutely amazed and pleased, I found this idea, researched it a little & it actually worked. 

My fiance found out he had to pass a drug test to get a new job on a Thursday, & it is a good job. Needless to say he smokes everyday and did not stop. Convinced he would fail I set out to see if there was a way we could "cheat" the drug test.

I knew in the back of my mind if we could dilute the test enough they would just have him retake it & at that point we would know what lab they tested through, if they observed or not & how to proceed from there. 

Turns out it was a 10 panel urine test through quest. So I knew it would be hard.

After reading a little bit it looked like they checked for color, creatine & electrolytes (specific gravity & color & what not) to see if the test was diluted or not. So I set out to see if there was a way to falsify this.

Turns out you should take about 1000 to 3000 mg of creatine to replace the creatinine. I had him take 3000. (We used Walmart's brand, Six Star Elite Series Creatine X3 Micronized Creatine Pills, Muscle Builder & Recovery.) 2 B complexes to make sure the urine looks yellow. & then there's something about zinc that actually masks the fact that there's even drugs at all in the urine. So he took 50 mg of this. (This wasn't part of the initial recommendation but I figured it couldn't hurt to try it out, at the very worst it would just help boost his immune system.) We used spring valley, Walmart's brand for both of these. And then to top it all off I had him drink an entire thing of Pedialyte. He chose strawberry to make it more palatable. All in all he maybe spent 30 bucks max instead of 75-100 on a drink that may or may not work, so we were happy about that. & if it didn't work, we'll hey now we both had vitamins in the house that we could both take. 

Now he didn't have a specific time that he had to be there to take the test, he just had to be there by 4:30. Now with any drug test you shouldn't use your first morning pee as it's going to be the most concentrated, so that was a plus right there. So from the time he woke up I had him start drinking a ton, and I mean a ton of water. He went through about 8-10 bottles by two o clock (this is when he decided he was going to go & take the test.)

At about 10:15 I made him eat breakfast, (I had read that creatine on an empty stomach could make you feel uncomfortable and bloated & also the same effect if taking much more than 3000 mg), he wasn't that hungry so he just had some dry Cereal. At 11, so three hours before the test I had him take the creatine. At 12, so now 2 hours before the test I had him take the b complex and zinc. And about 1, so I hour before the test I had him start drinking the Pedialyte, to be finished with it by 2 o clock.

I made him pee right before we got to the place & then instructed him to ask for something to drink while he was there and tell them that he was having a hard time going. Generally these places allow you to have anywhere from 1-3 cups before. I also told him when he finally did take the test, not to use the beginning part of his pee because that's when the drugs are most concentrated. Needless to say he took the test & we crossed our fingers.

We were supposed to find out by that following Monday if he passed & got the job or not, no call. He was devastated. "Man, I really fucked this opportunity up and I have no one to blame but myself. Thank you for trying though." He said. He had even gone to the va that morning & he failed the drug test there. (They test you everytime you go) so he was convinced he failed at this drug test too. I felt horrible, like I had failed him. That I had researched so much and something had to of worked but what was it? 

Anyway they ended up calling him Tuesday & offering him the position. I was so happy for him & proud of myself for having figured this all out & he was so elated too.

Now I've read that this won't work for everyone. But it did work for him. It's not expensive & worst case scenario is that it's to diluted, you have to retake the test but at least you'll know where, what kind & if they observe you or not, so you can go from there. And you'll also have new vitamins to take lol.

Please feel free to ask any questions. I am so pleased I found something that works. Google creatine & b12 on drug tests. There are lots of articles and forums out there that you can read. I just wanted to share my experience precisely because I had such a hard time finding something that says hey this actually worked for me & here's precisely how I did it that maybe the next person won't have such a hard time.

Thank you.


----------



## rondo8438 (Jan 4, 2023)

Hey xKatieebby, how much pedialyte did you buy and I found six star creatine x3 tabs but couldn't figure out if they were micronized or not, but here's a pic of the one I found. Please let me know if this is the right stuff if you can. Thank you


----------

